
Google Cloud Gets a Secret Manager - m-watson
https://techcrunch.com/2020/01/22/google-cloud-gets-a-secret-manager/
======
m-watson
Ah, should have just linked right to the announcement but it is posted now:
[https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/identity-
security/int...](https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/identity-
security/introducing-google-clouds-secret-manager)

